# Phlicks Maltese Puppy



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Phlicks Maltese has a little male puppy for sale and he is soooo cute!! She is out of Tenn. check him out!


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

He's beautiful! WOW!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, she has beautiful maltese.........Love her pups!!!!


----------

